# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  mobile htc hd 2 متوقف تماما

## miadz

من فظلكم عندي نقال اشدي 2 htcقمت  بتمرير له سوفت ليس له فتوقف نهائيا ولا يتجاوب مع برامج تحديثه ولا يدخل اصلا الى mode flachفما عمل من فظلكم

----------


## bct2016

ادا كان لا يدخل للبوتلودر و الفلاش مود عليك بالحيطاج 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## kabb62

بارك الله فيكبارك الله فيك

----------

